# basic sewing machine



## morninglory13 (Oct 2, 2015)

I am considering the purchase of a new sewing machine.I want one that is well made and withstands the normal usage.
I purchased a new singer confidence about 2 yrs ago and so far it has gone to the shop several times. I shipped it where i bought it, of course. the first time it had jumped the timing ,on warranty still, so shipping and all was not at my cost. Next time the machine broke the plug wouldnt stay plugged into the machine. I paid for the shipping there. Now it is skipping stitches and locking down.I am very careful to change needles and clean really often.I want a brand that is well made and reliable not some throw-away machine. any suggestions?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you can&#8217;t afford a good new machine, consider an old one. If you only need forward and back, a Singer 301 or Singer 201 are super machines. If you want zig zag and a few other stitches, a Singer 401 or Singer Rocket. If your machine keeps going to the shop it seems you are doing more than the occasional mending or apron, so you need a better machine. Better machines cost. I think you would be looking at at least $1,200.

I used a Bernina last week, it was great. But, they are pricy. As with any brand, the least expensive of the brand are for occasional sewers. Walmart machines are for occasional sewers. Pfaff, Viking, Bernina all make great machines, but if you want a good one, you will pay for it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think the best bargain for a modern workhorse sewing machine is the Janome HD line. They are still made of metal and are not computerized, so last a long time. The good thing is once it is out of warranty any stand-alone sewing repair store can work on them. 
http://www.amazon.com/Janome-HD1000-Heavy-Duty-Built-In-Stitches/dp/B001I1IZ2K

If you want a computerized model, the DC line is also good. I had a DC2008 up until I gave it away last year when I purchased a HT8900. It never visited a repair shop in the 6 years I owned it. This is the same machine -- they just update the colour and name each year:
http://www.amazon.com/Janome-DC2014...UTF8&qid=1454085696&sr=8-2&keywords=janome+dc


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I second the idea of Singer 301 or 401. I have the 30lA and have used the daylights out of it. 
And I have not had to take it to a repair shop at all and have had it over 25 years. Get an older one and you will not have any problems. Good luck.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I third the older macines! I inherited my grandma's 1970's Kenmore. It's all metal, forward, back, zigzag. I've yet to have it serviced in 13 years, though it randomly and very infrequently skips stitches. 
Heidi


----------

